

Chatterous (YC winter '08) raises angel round to integrate email, IM and SMS - rokhayakebe
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/14/chatterous-raises-angel-funding-to-integrate-email-instant-messaging-and-sms/

======
rokhayakebe
I am assuming most of Chatterous traffic is happening offsite. Intergating
SMS, IM and Email is one big challenge.

A mobile application could fix part of the problem and be cost effective to
the user (given SMS costs).

